# ISO a coffin/layout blind for the husband for Xmas.



## bd2bones (Dec 2, 2013)

Anyone looking to get a new one and want to sell me their old one?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

I have a final approach pro lander, or a cabelas ultimate layout blinds i would part with. $150 each


----------

